# turbine power



## slackr612 (Sep 22, 2004)

i know that there are miniture jet turbines out on the market (wren, jetcat) and after i viewed some vids of them in action it got me to thinking... now these turbines can be run straight with an intake and an exhaust like a traditional jet and they can be run with a prop on the turbine shaft for a turbo prop and they can be attached to a drive train to power the rotor for heli's. now i was thinking could the same be done for a car or truck? use a tubine powered drive train to turn the wheels? i bet that would be fast as hell! it would make a great project car! if anyone builds it send me a pic...


----------



## go1d1e (Dec 4, 2002)

Like this?

http://www.corpcomp.com/weeks1/Car/Car.html


----------



## slackr612 (Sep 22, 2004)

i was thinking more like a direct gear driven drive train like on the turbine heli's... that car is really only driven by the turbine exhaust..


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea u would go alot faster with a direct drive


----------



## sleepy23 (Nov 21, 2003)

1. got any pics or links to that turbine heli (i am not a heli or gas guy)
2. why would this guy post details of his car? If i was going to enter, i wouldnt post anything other than speeds and body shots


----------



## slackr612 (Sep 22, 2004)

its on the jetcat website at http://jetcatusa.sitewavesonline.net/hp5.html


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not bad... only $4400


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

sleepy23 said:


> . . .
> 2. why would this guy post details of his car? If i was going to enter, i wouldnt post anything other than speeds and body shots


A. If you look at the turbine arrangement, it shoots _hot_ exhaust gas up from the driven turbine area. If you look at the body, there isn't anyplace for the gases to go. He's keeping something, probably quite a bit, under his hat.

B. I'd post those speeds if I was entering, and hope that I could at least double them by the time the real thing came around.


----------

